# [risolto]dare comando al boot

## polslinux

chmod 666 /dev/rfkill

devo darlo prima che si avvi bluetooth-applet altrimenti l'applet non si avvia....come faccio??Last edited by polslinux on Mon Jun 07, 2010 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

modifica lo script

bluetooth-applet

e inserisci il comando prima di tutto.

adesso non è che mi sia ben chiaro come lo avvi questo comando.

ma se si tratta di uno script in /etc/init.d/, puoi fare come ti ho detto sopra

----------

## polslinux

ciao!

grazie intanto!

ho risolto mettendo in local.start

chmod 666 /dev/rfkill

 :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> ho risolto mettendo in local.start
> 
> chmod 666 /dev/rfkill
> 
> 

 

meglio sarebbe modificare la regola di udev che genera il dispositivo.

dovresti trovarla dentro /etc/udev con un grep.

----------

## polslinux

ok, guardo e ti dico!

grazie mille

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> ok, guardo e ti dico!

 

oltreatutto, in molti casi questi problemi si risolvono aggiungendo l'utente ad un dato gruppo.

ls -l /dev/rfkill

può essere illuminante.

----------

## polslinux

```
pol@pol-netbook ~ $ ls -l /dev/rfkill

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 10, 62  8 giu  2010 /dev/rfkill

```

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pol@pol-netbook ~ $ ls -l /dev/rfkill
> 
> ...

 

evidentemente serve proprio una regola di udev.

però io farei anche una segnalazione su bugzilla, perché in genere, queste sono impostazioni su cui si può intervenire a livello di ebuild.

----------

## polslinux

ok, che devo fare quindi?

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> ok, che devo fare quindi?

 

ma io non ce l'ho un dispositivo che supporta rfkill, quindi non posso saperlo.

grosso modo, mi aspetterei di aggiungere in udev un file del seguente tipo:

```

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-rfkill.rules

# Start/Stop rfkill service on device insertion. Gentoo specific.

SUBSYSTEM=="rfkill", KERNEL=="rfkill[0-9]*"

# So that normal users can dial out.

SUBSYSTEM=="tty", SUBSYSTEMS=="rfkill", GROUP="rfkill"

```

naturalmente non ho la minima idea se questo codice funzioni, ma sto semplicemente motteggiando uno dei tanti file contenuti nella mia cartella /etc/udev/rules .

presto o tardi, qualcuno con l'eepc dovrà pur passare.

----------

## polslinux

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> presto o tardi, qualcuno con l'eepc dovrà pur passare.

 

Eheh già  :Wink: 

----------

